# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  My take on the Olympia

## WTC

My Takes:
-*Ronnie* is the best and you have to come in not just a little better but superior to beat the incumbant.
-*Levrone* should have not placed in the second spot, his legs still look like crap (as they did at the Arnold).
-I like *priest*, but let's face it he isn't all that impressive when he is standing next to the others.
-*Dexter* and *Cormier* have to be frustrated. They both have been awsome latley yet they still can't dethrone the champ.
-*Nasser* needs to retire, his body is aging fast on him, and now he is using way too much synthol to keep himself in it.
-*Titus* has yet to impress.
-*DJ* (James) was somewhat dissapointing.
-The judges didn't give *Flex* as big of gift as I thought they would.
-*Gunter* Looked Good! 

Finally a thought on next years Olympia: Allthough there is a 90% chance of Ronnie defending his title, there has been some seriously good competition latley, and his odds are lessining a little. Last year *Cutler*, this year Gunter(who came out of nowhere) who will be the next "suprise"? You can't predict what will happen and who will be involved next year. Will guys like Cormier, Dexter, *Shawn*, Levrone ever break out of that 2nd-5th place curse? Is it possible for guys like Cutler and Gunter to come in better or have we seen their best? The only thing you can almost bet on is that Ronnie will come in looking the same as he always has huge, ripped and commanding respect.

----------


## ZachG_85

"Gunter looked Good!"

That's an understatement.

----------


## rick1979

i think Gunter should have placed ahead of dexter jackson,other than that i think the top 5 were deads on,oh yeah orville burke came in looking 8 months pregnant as usual and should have placed dead last!!

----------


## Jack87

> _Originally posted by ZachG_85_ 
> *"Gunter looked Good!"
> 
> That's an understatement.*



I would have had Gunter in 2nd.... He looked that good to me.... Guess he's needs to kiss Joe's ass more to place higher next year... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## saboudian

gunter was alot closer to coleman then the judges placed him

----------


## broncojosh

Why should Coleman have beat Gunter? Honestly guys, if nobody had ever seen any of them, didn't know any names, or any of that crap, do you honestly think coleman would have taken the show like he did?

----------


## Jack87

> _Originally posted by saboudian_ 
> *gunter was alot closer to coleman then the judges placed him*



I felt that Gunter was the perfect example of what Mr. Olympia should be... Kind of reminded me of the days when Arnold stood over everyone with Size to spare and cuts everywhere... 

Gunter came out of nowhere... Wonder what his precontest cycle consisted of? He made some incrediable improvements....

----------


## powerlifterjay

Guys i was in the front and center and got a good shot of all the action, and i guess i dont know shit about bodybuilding. I mean i dont pretend too either. But i have been lifting for awhile and kinda know what looks what. I guess! BUt Ronnie doesnt look the best. In fact the loudest boo's (beside Gunter getting 5th) came win Levrone was second and people knew Ronnie was king. You should have heard everyone around me. He is great but Gunter was better, and Levrone's bad legs as someone said, looked better then Ronnies mid section. Again i am not a BB expert. I know whats up and all, but i dont know what all the judges are going for. It seems different at each level. 

I had a great time though and will be a fan now. The only thing that sucked was my flight from FL to Vegas and back!! Holy shit that was long!

----------


## Jack87

> _Originally posted by powerlifterjay_ 
> *I had a great time though and will be a fan now. The only thing that sucked was my flight from FL to Vegas and back!! Holy shit that was long!*



Took almost the same flight... Went from Philly to Vegas back In Feb... That flight sucked on the way out, but even more on the way, especially with the hangover from the last night in Vegas...

----------


## dudsy

i agree with wtc on the ronnie point, its the same as any sport that judges a winner, just like boxing if you dont totally dominate the champ or knock him out, you will never take the title. ronnie would really need to look like shit to be dethroned

----------


## Headbussaz

I agree with WTC to beat Ronnie you have to come in flawless.

----------


## rick1979

the simple fact is someone else can come in near flawless and Ronnie is still going to win.Thats just how corupt the judging is.Gunter and the others are just going to have to hope Ronnie retires soon so someone else can take the thrown until they retire.The fact is that only 2 mr.olympias have benn beatin,and none in resent future.Ronnie can come in looking as pregnant as orville burke and he is still gunna win. IMO!

----------


## desert rat

None of the old names (Levrone,Flex, Cormier,etc) will dethrone coleman. Could Gunter or Cutler? Maybe. It will be a new guy. Coleman at 38 years only has a year or two left anyway.

----------

